#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] Recover Accidentally Deleted RECORDS of a Table in Ms-Access 2003

## :) Sixthsense :)

Hi All,

I am in need of your valuable suggestion to recover the accidentally *DELETED RECORDS* of a TABLE which is nearly 1 Lacs and 10 Thousand Records.

Any suggestion for safer retrieving of data is very much helpful (Even redirecting to some Third Party Software's Names) etc.,

Awaiting for your suggestion....

*Note:* User Level Security is applied for that file, but the file was operated by only one user for the whole day.

----------


## arlu1201

Is this solved?

If you solve a problem yourself before anyone else has responded, please take a moment to describe your solution, chances are some other member will benefit.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I lost the records, I have tried all the possibilities but nothing is worked  :Frown: 

None of the third party softwares are able to do the recovery.  I can retrieve the files in seconds, if I have deleted the file or folder, but recovering of deleted content of a file is not possible according to my OS version.

But one good thing has been implemented by Microsoft in Windows 7 & 8 is Restoring of Previous versions of file, but unfortunately my OS is Windows XP

Here is the link if any one want to know how
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/win...-versions/4992

My bad luck, it's going to consume 1 month time to feed the data's again and another big loss for me is I can't spend much more time here on these days, until I finish the work  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I have not got any reply for my post here, so I have accepted the truth (It's not possible to recover) so marked the thread as solved  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyle123

Not that it helps much, but we've all done it  :Wink: 

Hammers into us the need for continuous back ups  :Smilie:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> Not that it helps much, but we've all done it



My English understanding is not good, can you please explain it in simple English for my better understand  :Confused: 

Now I added VBA code to automatically Backup the folder each time on exit of the file, but I know it's late  :Smilie:

----------


## jesse05

No way, when Excel crashes, the only way to recover a spreadsheet is with an Excel recovery software, no more, like it or not.

----------

